

eBay: What's the Deal with Bitcoins Anyway? - nvk
http://deals.ebay.com/blog/whats-the-deal-with-bitcoins-anyway/

======
nvk
eBay thinking about accepting Bitcoin?

~~~
HostFat
They are probably testing the soil

~~~
nvk
I think the _farfetched_ idea is; PayPal wants a stake in it if it happens but
can't endorse it by publicly talking about it.So using eBay's brand makes more
sense.

